# Mises à jour d'apps



## asseb (12 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un souci avec les mises à jour d'apps tvOS : elles ne semblent pas se faire automatiquement (il arrive que par hasard j'ouvre une page d'app sur l'AppStore, et que je voie qu'une mise-à-jour est disponible).

Le réglage est bien mis sur Automatique.

Une idée ?


----------

